# Waste of money?



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I always used a string from my plumb bob, and something with a little weight, for the T bar toss. For me that would have been a waste, because I didn't need that trick too often.


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

I used a remote control truck


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

What code legal installation would you use it for?


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

BBQ said:


> What code legal installation would you use it for?


pull a string in a solid bottom cable tray


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> What code legal installation would you use it for?


Hence the title of the thread. Still gotta go through and strap everything.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B W E said:


> Hence the title of the thread. Still gotta go through and strap everything.


If you're fishing between two points, many times left unsupported is legal


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> If you're fishing between two points, many times left unsupported is legal


Can you name a few where that tool could be used?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Can you name a few where that tool could be used?


I could see a situation but it would be very unusual. I did it with glow rods. We had a dropped sheetrock ceiling in a basement and we had to go about 30 feet across the room from one unfinished room to another. I removed recessed cans and used glow rods.

Come to think of it there was so much duct work in that ceiling I doubt that tool would have helped. I think I could do just as well with glow rods or even 1/2" pvc unless that tool is really accurate.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If that tool were accurate-- big if-- then I could see shooting it thru the webbing in the steel across a ceiling and then pulling mc cable thru. It could save getting up and down twice.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Can you name a few where that tool could be used?


I once screwed 5 sticks together to get accross a crawlspace that was so low, no man alive could fit in there.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I once screwed 5 sticks together to get accross a crawlspace that was so low, no man alive could fit in there.


 Yeah I have also but the problem is it sits in the truck for 5 years before you need it again. I see it more in a commercial app then a resi one.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Come to think of it there was so much duct work in that ceiling I doubt that tool would have helped. I think I could do just as well with glow rods or even 1/2" pvc unless that tool is really accurate.


Exactly my point.

If there is a enough space to shoot it across with the gun you can probably access the area to support it.

Of course there will always be a one in a million job.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I once screwed 5 sticks together to get accross a crawlspace that was so low, no man alive could fit in there.


We were talking about the gun right?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> We were talking about the gun right?


Yes, in that instance, it would be good to shoot a string accross, pull my wire and leave unsupported


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I heard a horror story or two about guys shooting a small crossbow across drop ceilings not so long ago. I have always had good luck with the glows sticks.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

1/2" PVC using the spear chuck method has very good results.:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jrannis said:


> 1/2" PVC using the spear chuck method has very good results.:thumbsup:


 
There's just something about being professional and the words "spear chuck" in the same thought.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

What works good for getting across a dropped ceiling is pieces of 3/4" pvc taped together with a factory made offset in the end of it..

You can rotate the PVC to get the offset to ride onto the next beam you have to cross..

When you get to where you want to be.. slide a snake through the PVC to pull what ever you are try to snake across the ceiling..


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> What works good for getting across a dropped ceiling is pieces of 3/4" pvc taped together with a factory made offset in the end of it..
> 
> You can rotate the PVC to get the offset to ride onto the next beam you have to cross..
> 
> When you get to where you want to be.. slide a snake through the PVC to pull what ever you are try to snake across the ceiling..


 
That has been the easiest way for me. 

Without the offset though. 

I just put a little kick in the end of the pipe.

That way the smooth end is always going forward.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I really could have used one about this time last year. But if I had one it would be used more for shooting people then fishing wire.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Waste of money. Even the high quality string guns are effectively useless compared to fishing. I've used them a few times and have resorted to fishing each time.


BBQ said:


> What code legal installation would you use it for?


A non-code legal installation of course!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Let's combine a laser, a CO2 powered gun, and nerf-like projectiles together and give it to construction guys :lol: :lol:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Let's combine a laser, a CO2 powered gun, and nerf-like projectiles together and give it to construction guys :lol: :lol:


Sounds like a great plan.:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I see a new budget line item,

CO2 cartridges - $10,000


:laughing:


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

I could see this being an effective tool for data and networking guys.....around here they aren't (or last I heard) were not forced to strap their runs above the ceiling. I met a data roper once who told me his coworker had a pet ferret that he would tie the cable to it's choker....then go to his destination point and whistle......


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I see a new budget line item,
> 
> CO2 cartridges - $10,000
> 
> ...


You don't really need them do you?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Common practice us not to let it lay on the grid or ceiling tiles, however, people do it all the time.

I install hangers when needed or use structure for support, no tyraping to conduit either. (although tyraping to steam pipes in the summer guarantees a winter callback lol)


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sarness said:


> Common practice us not to let it lay on the grid or ceiling tiles, however, people do it all the time.
> 
> I install hangers when needed or use structure for support, no tyraping to conduit either. (although tyraping to steam pipes in the summer guarantees a winter callback lol)


Yes just don't touch those pipes.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Widestance_Politics said:


> I could see this being an effective tool for data and networking guys.....around here they aren't (or last I heard) were not forced to strap their runs above the ceiling. I met a data roper once who told me his coworker had a pet ferret that he would tie the cable to it's choker....then go to his destination point and whistle......


All ours is zip tied up to catenary wires, wires sitting on the grid is hack and will cost lives in the event of a fire or an earthquake and the grid fails. There isn't anything that gun could do for me PVC conduit, rods or tape measure couldn't do that I can think of.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Let's combine a laser, a CO2 powered gun, and nerf-like projectiles together and give it to construction guys :lol: :lol:


An old pipe fitter showed me his version of this. 
It was a pump up 70 psi drain blaster. But the cool thing was that it took a Yellow Ideal wirenut with a finishing nail thru the center. 
He would shoot it and from over 20' away, burry the nail thru 1/2" plywood.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Let's combine a laser, a CO2 powered gun, and nerf-like projectiles together and give it to construction guys :lol: :lol:





Jlarson said:


> I see a new budget line item,
> 
> CO2 cartridges - $10,000
> 
> ...


 
Ha !!! It's good to see you back :laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

B4T said:


> What works good for getting across a dropped ceiling is pieces of 3/4" pvc taped together with a factory made offset in the end of it..
> 
> You can rotate the PVC to get the offset to ride onto the next beam you have to cross..
> 
> When you get to where you want to be.. slide a snake through the PVC to pull what ever you are try to snake across the ceiling..


I learned a tip today. I usually not carrying pvc. I have 9 fish sticks that I use. But the info is stored in the back of my brain. 

Now what to delete from my brain to make room for this little tidbit of information? Hmmmm. I got it, Alyssa Milano. Man, has she gotten old and ugly.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> I learned a tip today. I usually not carrying pvc. I have 9 fish sticks that I use. But the info is stored in the back of my brain.
> 
> Now what to delete from my brain to make room for this little tidbit of information? Hmmmm. I got it, Alyssa Milano. Man, has she gotten old and ugly.


 
I've used a piece of emt in the past, but the 45 idea, and fishtape, is a good one.



Oh yeah, what a dog !


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Widestance_Politics said:


> I met a data roper once who told me his coworker had a pet ferret that he would tie the cable to it's choker....then go to his destination point and whistle......


If you put a ferret in a drop ceiling you'll never see it again, no matter how much you whistle :laughing: They're worse than cats.

Trust me, I've owned five :blink:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

dronai said:


> I've used a piece of emt in the past, but the 45 idea, and fishtape, is a good one.
> 
> Oh yeah, what a dog !


She just was on a commercial about feeding African hungry kids for 50 cents a day and she looked horrible.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

I had a buddy with a cable caster that we used a lot of times to get crap across 'secure' (how secure is a room when the freaking ceiling is still wide open?) rooms that couldn't be properly supported for sometimes weeks until we could get access.

Though his pricey cable caster did no better a job than my $10 (total price) slingshot, 1/2" nut and cheapo fishing reel combination.


----------



## TheControlsFreak (Dec 7, 2011)

Are you guys nuts...?! 

Ain't no waste of money there... once you totally FAIL trying to use it for it's intended purpose...

Head to the nearest paintball field with the kids and have a great Saturday afternoon!


----------

